# 92fs



## rection47 (Sep 11, 2006)

Are these really as reliable as there website says they are? Most forums only talk about glocks and 1911s, never hear much about the 92.
Any info would be cool, great even!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

92FS is a nice gun - The slide feels like it is on ball bearings when you work it by hand. Used to be 1 of my favs. I even changed out the recoil spring to a D"D spring - so the double action pull was lighter. I have owned a few over the years. I had 1 92FS for 8 years - finally sold it in feb or mar of this year - I wanted something new after 8 years.

And, I've found a few guns to be a bit more ergonomic for my hand.

But, the Beretta 92FS is the softest recoiling 9mm I have ever fired.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

I don't have a 92FS, but I do have a 96FS- same thing, but a .40 instead. Shipwreck is right; the slide is very smooth to operate. I've had mine for about 5 yrs or so, and it had never failed on me until my last range trip...had a FTE, but it was my fault...limp wristed (practicing strong hand for CCH class). But I'd highly recommend picking yourself up the 92. If my .40's such a nice shooter, the 9mm is probably really nice!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I've got several 92's and 96's. I've fired well over 60K rounds through them. Other than changing the grips, the only thing I've ever replaced is springs.


----------



## smschulz (Jun 19, 2006)

The 92fs was my first pistol. Had it for a little over 15 years. Never ~ not one failure of any kind. Pretty accurate too. Only complaint is it is kind of big in the handle but I have no intention of getting rid of it. Bonus... the mags fit in my CX4 too ~ which is another subject but a blast to shoot.


----------



## Vulcan_Bomber (Oct 16, 2006)

Have just bought the 92FS Vertec, having small hands, found it very comfortable to hold, even though it only has a 10 round mag.


----------



## Wheels (Oct 9, 2006)

what is an FTE?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Wheels said:


> what is an FTE?


"Failure To Extract"

A failure extracting the spent casing in a semi-auto...


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

js said:


> "Failure To Extract"
> 
> A failure extracting the spent casing in a semi-auto...


It could also mean failure to eject, Stovepipe.


----------



## DOUBLER (Oct 20, 2006)

I've had my 92FS for 15 years. Only started carrying it and shooting it again about a year ago. Excellent pistol. Never had any problems, it is accurate and carries 15+1.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I've been thinking of getting one for some time. I've decided it'll be my next purchase. It's been a little while since I've fired one but as I recall it had a good feel to it. I like having a wider grip since it sits better in my big hands.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is a nice gun.

The new, updated 90-Two version is kinda sweet. But, they needa come up with some rubber grips for it. The plastic frontstrap is kind of slippery.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

The Beretta is a decent weapon, it can be easily used for different sized hands, can carry a lot, and is a pretty potent calibre as long as you use hollow points. Take care of it. I had to qualify today with some pretty old guns this morning. The military really beats the shit out of their weapons, but they still work. very low recoil. I enjoy shooting it. Some day I might buy my own 96. What works for the DoD will most likely work for you. :smt1099


----------



## rection47 (Sep 11, 2006)

I shot one over the weekend, was the 1985 military issue, but fired great, slide was like a dream. "I loveded it" (compliment to the pest). Think atleast a 50% chance itll end up my first pistol.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have had three 92's, the first was stolen before I even got to shoot is back in 89, so I bought another one and had it until last November when I sold it with over 50,000 rounds without a single failure of any kind but for a dead round here and there, and Friday I bought my third, brand new, and have had no chance to shoot it yet. I will try to shoot it at lunch today if I have time.


----------



## haymaker (Jan 23, 2007)

I just picked up a used 92F. There's just a teeny spot of wear on the slide, otherwise it looks new. What's the difference between the 92F and the 92FS? I just recently joined this and 3 other forums and really enjoy reading everyone's ideas and opinions. I've learned a lot. Thank you!


----------



## Dennito (Dec 5, 2006)

*Beretta 92*

I think the FS is made in the US. I have a M9 which is the same thing. I love the gun. As others have stated, it is very smooth and a terrific shooter. Very reliable and safe. Easy to strip. It is also, in my opinion, the best looking pistol in its class. The only (minor) downside is the trigger pull in DA mode. But let's not quibble.


----------



## AFS2 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Shock buffs in a 92?*

Any of you guys ever used shock buffs in a 92? Had any issues with steel on aluminum frame wear?


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I think it's a great design. I've got a compact 92, one that's not made anymore. Just a bit shorter than a standard 92. Shoots great. Love the single action. I think it's a gun that should be in everybody's collection.


----------



## barney49 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Just picked a 92 fs at a gun show*

I just picked up a 92FS at a Houston gun show for my wife. She has been shooting a 38 revolver for years so she can't wait to shoot it. Hopefully this will keep her off my Colt 45 Gold Cup. Ha!


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

I like the 92fs. There's a learning curve because of the eccentric safety/decocker that's awkward to use. I prefer no safety at all, and the long D/A trigger pull on the 92 acts as a safety. I find the gun more accurate than me. At 78 my eyesight isn't great and I have trouble hitting center mass at 90 feet without a sandbag. But 45 feet or under I'm dead on with this pistol. It is compact enough to carry but a little heavy.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I really like the Beretta M92, since it’s accurate and it shoots smoothly, and without much recoil. I like my 1911 a little more than a Beretta, but it’s a close call.


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

BigHead said:


> I really like the Beretta M92, since it’s accurate and it shoots smoothly, and without much recoil. I like my 1911 a little more than a Beretta, but it’s a close call.


 Same here. And I like my 1911 also. A great design.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

oldphart said:


> Same here. And I like my 1911 also. A great design.


The first time that I fired a 1911 or a M92, I took to them like a duck to water. With the M92, I can hit a standing man at 100 yards. I have hit 1/2 man targets that far away, with a Beretta; and I wouldn’t have any trouble doing it with a M1911 .45 either.

I don’t know why I am able to do that, except that I do. It’s confidence in myself and the gun. Or something.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Thread is really old, but I'll chime in. My 92FS is great, in all respects except one...ole girl is heavy and difficult to conceal, but doable. For me, the SA/DA lock work is a natural and easy to get used to, and that 4.9" barrel squeezes as much velocity out of that 9mm round as possible.

If I had to get into a gunfight, it is the handgun I would want with me.


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

AFS2 said:


> *Shock buffs in a 92?*
> 
> Any of you guys ever used shock buffs in a 92? Had any issues with steel on aluminum frame wear?


Shock buffs help but all aluminum frame pistols will show internal wear. I doubt it is an issue to worry about. By the time wear to the frame happens you will need a new barrel or thus a new gun. BTW: Betetta now has a new A4 out.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

